

Python Tools for VS 1.1 Beta - new features, Kinect updated for Beta 2 SDK - DinoV
http://pytools.codeplex.com/releases/view/76089

======
smortaz
Pyvot is worth mentioning - if you use Python and Excel, it's a live pipe
between the REPL & Excel that gives a nice Pythonic interface to Excel.

